

Show HN: Find a Great .Com Name for Your Startup or Pay Nothing - NameMage
http://namemage.com

======
NameMage
Hi HN,

I noticed a lot of people have trouble finding the right .Com for their
startup or project and I want to help. I just launched NameMage.com and want
to help you find a great available .Com name for your startup or you pay
nothing. No strings attached. Just let me know a little about your project and
what you're looking for and I'll do the rest.

To get started, visit <http://www.NameMage.com>

Hope I Can Help!

